# help help help...turtle shaped cake



## azurite (Feb 15, 2006)

My lil' " tortuga" is turning 1 really soon and I am failing to find a turtle shaped cake. I am interested in carob or chocolate and natural ingredients...help me! I feel like my whole ability to be a naturally good parent is invested in this first birthday...ahhh.... Birthday is 9/21 and I need to practice it atleast a time or two (all my sweets baking is choc. chip cookies only and years ago... plus, I am using a small oven these days...like camper style).


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is a link for a turtle ice cream cake:http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...&layout=martha
I know it's not super healthy but if you like it you could change it to make it healthier.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

What about making a regular round cake and using cupcakes for the legs and head?


----------



## azurite (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah- that martha stewart one is the only one I can find. I actually think we will do that at home on his actual b-day (just the 3 of us each with our own lil' turtle) and then some kind of "take a square cake and cut it into a turtle shape" for the shin-ding. Frog- checked out your blog (and turtle's) very cool and lookin' yummy!~


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

a friend of mine baked a cake in a pyrex bowl...then flipped it over (actually she made two breast-cakes like that)







but it would be a cute turtleshell and then you could bake a little of the batter in another pan and use it for feet and head.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Use a glass bowl thats oven safe and when the cake is done just flip it over.. I did it for dd 1st birthday.. it was a ladybug. I've also done a boob cake...or two.









It works really well and you don't have to buy any special pans.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Metal bowls work great too, there is a monkey banana cake on Martha Stewart that is baked in a bowl that has good directions.


----------

